
Ask HN: Why are managed database services so expensive? - g_delgado14
I noticed that on virtually any platform that provides managed databases (Digital Ocean, GCP, AWS, etc etc) has non-linear price increases. I use a managed db service personally and it&#x27;s easily 90% of my infrastructure bill. Why is that? What&#x27;s going on under the hood? Is it really that costly for a service provider to provide a reliable and safe db?<p>----<p>Edit; I was referencing specifically postgresql, mongodb, and mysql
======
verdverm
You can often configure these a bit, things like number of open connections
allowed.

Is it expensive? Is managing it yourself actually cheaper? How do salaries
effect this calculation?

------
quintes
Think about configuring a multi az sync replication dB yourself. Then back it
up regularly. Then make it scaleable. Patch management. It pays for itself!

------
sharemywin
which database? is it a licensing thing?

~~~
g_delgado14
I've mostly noticed this with postgresql

